# I'm off to NYC!!   Never been....



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 7, 2012)

see you guys next week.   if you can, tell me what I need to see if I've only got one or two days to look around....


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 7, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> see you guys next week.   if you can, tell me what I need to see if I've only got one or two days to look around....



uh, I can tell you that you probably need to conceal carry while there.

NYC is one place that I don't care to ever lay eyes on. The only thing that I could think of that would be halfway decent is there are supposed to be some awesome places to eat. I would ask some locals of the best places to get pizza,hotdogs and whatever else might be good, like cheesecake

I hope you have a good time and get back safely!


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 7, 2012)

Go to Little Italy.  Ask everyone you meet, "Which mob family are _you_ in?"


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 7, 2012)

I went for the first time in October. I have traveled all around the world, and New York City is just another giant city. I stayed in Times Square. It was annoying. Can't say I'll ever go back.

Street food was a highlight. Get a Gyro. I got two!


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 7, 2012)

concrete jungle


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 7, 2012)

Walk around Manhattan and your nose will tell you where to eat. Ellis Island was very interesting. Go to the top of the Empire State building, they serve beer up there.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, Little Italy & Chinatown to eat, and hotdogs & felafel from the food carts. I went to 42 Street in 1976, but I was in the Navy then.


----------



## kaotiktribe (Dec 7, 2012)

Grew up in Manhattan. Not as nasty as many southerners propose. You should have fun and experience a little bit of everything food wise. Too many great locations to visit especially if your only there for a little bit.


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 7, 2012)

It's a place everyone should see at least once in there lives


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 8, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> uh, I can tell you that you probably need to conceal carry while there.
> 
> NYC is one place that I don't care to ever lay eyes on. The only thing that I could think of that would be halfway decent is there are supposed to be some awesome places to eat. I would ask some locals of the best places to get pizza,hotdogs and whatever else might be good, like cheesecake
> 
> I hope you have a good time and get back safely!


Yea dont conceal carry there you'll end up like plexico Burris. They don't like guns in the big apple. It's a neat place to visit but man was I ready to come home. Have fun


----------



## JFS (Dec 8, 2012)

My favorite place in NYC is Central Park.  Whether you go to the zoo or just walk around and catch the free entertainment it's pretty much all good.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 12, 2012)

shadow2 said:


> It's a place everyone should see at least once in there lives



lol    that's the only reason I went....to check it off the bucket list.    Felt naked without my carry....

Can you spot the tourists in this photo?    lol


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 13, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> lol    that's the only reason I went....to check it off the bucket list.    Felt naked without my carry....
> 
> Can you spot the tourists in this photo?    lol



My gosh that looks like an insane place!! 

Hope y'all are having a good time Bandy.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 14, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> lol    that's the only reason I went....to check it off the bucket list.    Felt naked without my carry....
> 
> Can you spot the tourists in this photo?    lol



That pic screams "fish out of water"


----------



## humdandy (Dec 14, 2012)

Catch a show!  They have some great ones!


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 14, 2012)

There's bass in Central Park.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 17, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> There's bass in Central Park.



 If Bandy had known that, he would have made his stay longer.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 17, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> There's bass in Central Park.



I have also heard a rumor fishin's good in Piedmont park as well.

If I ever get up to NYC (which I highly doubt will ever happen), I am going to investigate this rumor.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 17, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> I have also heard a rumor fishin's good in Piedmont park as well.
> 
> If I ever get up to NYC (which I highly doubt will ever happen), I am going to investigate this rumor.




Shhhhh.


----------

